# Out with the PD again....



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is one of my trainer's personal dogs....





 
I have several short vids..I might post one or 2. I also was watching drug detection in one of the PD classrooms. These dogs are amazing. I could only dream I have a shepherd like these one day.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I like this dog and my trainer said he has an awesome pedegree.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

BTW, he was doing a decoy training which is why he is out there talking to the decoy and the back to a group of officers on the side. If you are wonderign where we are, its a gun range which gives aweful feedback on the videos...


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

This may be a stupid question but why would they do the training on slippery floors like this instead of grass or non-slippery surface. Any specific reason for that or just the only place available?


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

One more....I need to go to bed. 



 
PS...not sure. Last time we did something like this, it was outside. They were going to do it at the niversity but classes were in session. It was suppose to be like an indoor situation (from my understanding).


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

KSdogowner said:


> This may be a stupid question but why would they do the training on slippery floors like this instead of grass or non-slippery surface. Any specific reason for that or just the only place available?


If it's a police dog, you must train in all environments and that includes slippery floors. If it can happen in real life work, you better have trained for it at some point.

DFrost


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Just curious if you have permission from all involved, owner, handler, decoy, department, to post these videos on a public forum?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Rerun said:


> Just curious if you have permission from all involved, owner, handler, decoy, department, to post these videos on a public forum?


I'd imagine if they didn't want it on a public forum, they'd just say "no filming" (unless this was being shot out of a duffle bag)... 

Police must know by now that once it's shot, it's as good as public.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Jax's Mom said:


> I'd imagine if they didn't want it on a public forum, they'd just say "no filming" (unless this was being shot out of a duffle bag)...
> 
> Police must know by now that once it's shot, it's as good as public.


Totally disagree. This was a private training session on private grounds, they may not have cared if she took video for personal use but to post training videos online is yet another thing.

Your line of thinking is like saying copyright laws shouldn't exist. After all, if they put it online, shouldn't anyone be able to post it whereever they want?


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

you are correct. Permission from the agency to post in a public forum should be obtained. I dont allow video.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

ladylaw203 said:


> I dont allow video.


Is it because you don't know what people will (intentionally or unintentionally) do with it? 

I guess it's probably just easier that way than monitoring the Internet and and spending your life suing people...

I don't post pics of my kids on the web for that same reason...


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I asked about the video and was told, "Sure, not a problem" The 1st video is not a police dog or officer. The other 2 are. This was a training session for the officers on being Decoys.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

ladylaw203 said:


> you are correct. Permission from the agency to post in a public forum should be obtained. I dont allow video.


Neither do I. I even tell my handlers, don't post anything about one of my dogs doing anything on any forum. That includes youtube and facebook. Department policy prohibits it as well.

DFrost


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

DolphinGirl said:


> I asked about the video and was told, "Sure, not a problem" The 1st video is not a police dog or officer. The other 2 are. This was a training session for the officers on being Decoys.


Yes, I'd imagine you did ask if you could take video. The question was did you ask for permission to POST the videos on a public forum on the internet? There is a very distinct difference that should be noted.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Seeing as how they are actually posted on a different forum for the officers to see. No neg comments there. If a moderate feels this is inappropriate...then, by all means, delete it.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

DFrost said:


> If it's a police dog, you must train in all environments and that includes slippery floors. If it can happen in real life work, you better have trained for it at some point.DFrost


That makes sense. Thanks


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I was talking to my trainer and he has seen dogs that havent been trained near gun fire and when it comes time to shoot, the dog has turned and bit the handler. 

I am lucky enough to have an area to take Aspen and have fired my gun and he just laid there watching. And no, I am not an officer.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

DolphinGirl said:


> Seeing as how they are actually posted on a different forum for the officers to see. No neg comments there. If a moderate feels this is inappropriate...then, by all means, delete it.


Not a matter of being inappropriate. Defense attorneys can get hold of video, get some paid "expert" witness for the defense to pick it apart and use it against a cop in court. Takes very little to cloud the mind of one juror. Anthony trial is a good example. We are just cautious as to what goes out in a public venue. Never know who is monitoring.........


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

DolphinGirl said:


> I was talking to my trainer and he has seen dogs that havent been trained near gun fire and when it comes time to shoot, the dog has turned and bit the handler.
> 
> I am lucky enough to have an area to take Aspen and have fired my gun and he just laid there watching. And no, I am not an officer.


The proper response to gunfire, is no response (for PSD's). During training we conduct gunfire training. During that training, the "bad guy", the dog handler, even a third party will be shooting. As I said in a previous post, if it happens in real life, you really want to train for it. 

dFrost


----------

